# Oldest pleco?



## Cichlid boy (May 24, 2016)

I was wondering what is the oldest pleco they you have kept and what is the biggest you have kept? I have 30yrs old one and that same one is my biggest at 10".


----------



## Stepnik (Mar 25, 2016)

What type of pleco?

I have a Common Pleco that is about 6 years old and is almost 14"


----------



## Cichlid boy (May 24, 2016)

Any type


----------



## dledinger (Mar 20, 2013)

Have you had that pleco for all 30 years?? If so, wow!

I've never kept one over 8" or so, and after that I stopped keeping plecos that grow that big.


----------



## Cichlid boy (May 24, 2016)

No I havny had it the whole 30 yrs. I got oh from my science teacher last year and he said he had it for for 3 years befor the 89 earthquake in San francisco since j live in color is that's how he knew how old it was


----------



## Cichlid boy (May 24, 2016)

Well the pleco ended up dying today


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Awww, sorry for your loss!


----------



## selaineh (Apr 15, 2016)

Sorry for your loss...maybe it was really "his time" at that age. I have a common pleco that is about ten years old and pushing 16" in my 75 gallon community tank. I'm in the process of ordering a 175 gallon to upgrade his digs--would be nice if he lasts for 30 years!


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

I have a Clown Pleco that is between 12 and 14 years old, I don't remember exactly when I got him. He's about 3.5", which is about as big as they are supposed to get. Had a female who died in March of this year, from the same group purchased.

Sorry to hear that your old fish died. That is what happens to old fish, time to move on. Get another and start over!


----------



## Cichlid boy (May 24, 2016)

Ya I have about 10 bristle nose plecos that are about 4yrs old and are between 3-5" that I'm hoping will live a long life


----------



## Pleco kid (Dec 1, 2021)

Cichlid boy said:


> I was wondering what is the oldest pleco they you have kept and what is the biggest you have kept? I have 30yrs old one and that same one is my biggest at 10".


I've got a common pleco living in a 500 litre tank with a couple of angel fish, it's about 14 inches long and 17 year's old


----------

